# Black Moor With Velvet



## rspratley09 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I currently had a black moor who had a somewhat bad case of velvet. I thought he was gonna die. So i researched on the internet and actually found lots of useful info on velvet and some pictures of a black moor with velvet, I compared my fish to the pictures of the black moor and sure enough thats what it was. So i went to petsmart and was looking at all the reccomended medicines and the lady in charge of the fish department came over and asked what i was looking for and i told her the situation and she was very knowledgable (Props to a chain store hiring someone with a brain). She reccomended General cure By API, for parasites. I bought it and put it in the tank as soon as i got home. ( Yes I followed the directions very carefully.). And the next day The black moor looked great he was active and it looked like it was clearing up. Second day he looks even better and the color in his scales is coming back to that beautiful black that it was. It is the second day and i am getting ready to add the second dose as per the instructions. I just wanted people to know that the general cure works and saved my fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm glad your fish is doing well. 

On the other hand, according to your sig though, the tank it is in is 15g. It's really too small for black moors. Black moors grow to an average of 8-10" in length and are also exceedingly bulky to boot. If these were Siamese dolls, I would not have seen the tank size as a potential issue though since Siamese dolls grow no more than 5" in length and are not often as bulky as the regular telescopes.


----------



## rspratley09 (Jan 3, 2010)

*well i thought he was doing well Rip JAck BLack my black moor*

Well i guess the medicine worked temporarily, cuz the black moor had a relapse and it came back 10 times worse than when i first seen it. So he went to the big fish bowl in the sky. But all the other fish are doing well. and are showing no signs of velvet.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

So sorry Jack Black did not make it. :-(


----------

